# Pollywog's herping pics



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

As the post offices computer systems were down this afternoon and I couldn't dispatch orders I thought I'd take a walk, saw my first Adders for the year, a male & female pair coiled together:









And the season for Toads on Roads is upon us, they've started to make their move slowly with a few appearing on one local site. With the rain forecast for this weekend I'm sure the masses will soon be joining them!


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice pics Andrew, just shows what a mild winter we really had.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I got around a few local ponds this afternoon, a few more toads are starting to appear in the ponds now, I'm hoping the rain forcast for tomorrow will start the mass migration.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Due to the cold dry nights it's been a slow year for the Toad migrations so far. I guess in a way that's a good thing as less are getting squashed but my patrollers had a reasonable haul last Friday night, much less than we could collect from this site on a warm wet night:


















And I managed to get out for an hour this afternoon, one Adder was out but alas too fast for me to get a photograph but I did manage to snap one of the Slow Worms.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

great photo's is brilliant this years already kicked off. got my first adders photgraphed of the year just need some grass snakes now. got a trip planned april 4th cant wait


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

A few of tonights visitors to my garden


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great shots. lovely male slow worm you found.


----------

